# Klingon D-7 Poster info wanted. Please help if possible. Trekist?



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I came across this very poor resolution ad picture for a Geoffrey Mandel Klingon Blueprint Poster of the D-7.

Most of the elements of the poster are visible, though some of it was blocked by other products I took out.

Does anybody have this poster?

Or does anybody else have a better catalogue pic of this poster even?
Maybe from an old Lincoln Enterprises or or Trek merchandise catalogue?

I realize that if one of you has this poster you may not be at all interested in selling it, but since I have the full 8 page McMasters Klingon set if I might be able to get you to take a couple of good res pics of what goes where I could probably reconstruct one myself.

Anything anybody can contribute anything to this search will be greatly appreciated. Bugs me that there is an old fan blueprint out there I haven't yet seen. Would love to find an original, of course. But failing that any info would be appreciated!

Thanks and here's a very low res pic of it! The ad says "Giant Poster" so I'm guessing it was probably a 2ft x 3ft or at least an 18" x 24" originally.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Chuck,

That looks like a composite of several pages of the Booklet of General Plans. 

Several good scans and some Photoshop magic - and you'd have it.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> Chuck,
> 
> That looks like a composite of several pages of the Booklet of General Plans.
> 
> Several good scans and some Photoshop magic - and you'd have it.


Yep. I'm sure I have all the necessary scans already. In full scale in fact.
But I'd like to at the very least have some pics/scans of the box on the lower right hand corner and the lower left area that is obscured.

Pics of the rest would be helpful too to know exactly what text is being quoted.
I don't expect anyone to sell me their one and only copy. Just a few decent res pics and a couple of measurements would allow me to figure it all out.

Anybody who has a couple of old catalogues or posters they haven't looked through in awhile, if you could check them out and let me know if you find anything I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

I hate to admit it but...

The other week when I was going through the stuff in the attic I threw out several L.E. and Star Tech catalogs. In fact as of last night the trash bag was sitting by my desk. However it's not here now and the garbage pickup was today.

I know I've got more Trek stuff in the attic so maybe I still have some of the catalogs. I'll check tomorrow night and let you know.


----------



## trekkist (Oct 31, 2002)

Actually, the poster looks similar to a page from one of Geoffrey Mandel's books. I'll have to check my files to verify...I do know I haven't seen the poster itself...or recall seeing an ad...give me a couple of days and I'll likely post an equally uninformative response.

David Winfrey


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Look at that bite radius - that was no boating accident!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

trekkist said:


> Actually, the poster looks similar to a page from one of Geoffrey Mandel's books. I'll have to check my files to verify...I do know I haven't seen the poster itself...or recall seeing an ad...give me a couple of days and I'll likely post an equally uninformative response.
> 
> David Winfrey


The ad was from the back of one of the original TOS Star Trek Poster books.
If anyone who doesn't already have one can find out about it, I know you probably will be able to, Trekkist!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> Look at that bite radius - that was no boating accident!!


ROTFLMAOff!!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> The ad was from the back of one of the original TOS Star Trek Poster books.
> If anyone who doesn't already have one can find out about it, I know you probably will be able to, Trekkist!


I looked on the back of my ST Poster books, and they only have ads for back issues, and classic ST comics.

I also looked in a few of my old magazines,and did not find an ad for it.
I don't have any of the Star Tech catalogs, so I can not check that. The Lincoln Ent. catalog did not have the poster. Sorry I can't help.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

No sweat! If you happen across something just let me know.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It would have probably been issues #16 or 17 of the Posterbook that would have had the ad. I still have them packed away, or I'd be able to look and see.

I do recall in the ad, the K-7 plans, Independence Class plans, and the solid-cast Phaser 1. I can't seem to recall the Klingon poster. It would have most likely been sold through Lincoln, Intergalactic, or a similar mail order company.

You might want to check either the inside or back cover of an early Starlog magazine. There were a lot of similar items advertised through them.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I have a copy of the ad, the one posted above. It was from one of the earlier Poster books(not home so I'm not sure which). There's and ad for a solid Phaser I and Medical Reference manual blocking some of the Klingon poster however. Was hoping maybe somebody had a better ad or maybe even the poster.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Was hoping with all the new members maybe a newbie here perhaps has a copy of the poster that there is a partially blocked view of in the attached advertisement in post #1 above.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

You're not talking about these, eh?










If you've got these, Chuck, I'd appreciate some higher res pics of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

It's not that one but an abbreviated poster.
I can help you out with your request though...
Just please don't mass reprint them out of respect for the author.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks, Chuck! Of course, they're for my reference purposes only. I want to compare them to the Jackill version.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Perfesser, email me!
Don't have you address as I've bought a new computer since the last time you emailed me directly.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Geez! No one has one of these?  

Not even Aridas? 

TrekAce?

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=13024


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Is that like one of the drawings from the set of blueprints from Star Trek The Motion Picture?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Nope.
It's a partially obscurred picture of an old Klingon Blueprint poster, 24" x 36" in size, done by Michael McMasters. It was sold by Starlog Magazine during the '70's. I've contacted them, no one working there now even remembers it.


----------



## aridas sofia (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a lot of this stuff, but *McMaster's* Klingon D7 is one that went AWOL a long time back. I think I sold my set to someone at a con in NYC twenty years ago. I probably thought I'd be able to get another set, and never did.

Sorry, *Chuck*.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks for the response, Aridas. I understand. I have the full set myself. Just irks me that I don't have the poster.

I heard that McMasters had some sort of *book* of spacecraft he did also.
Does anyone have/know about this?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 24, 2000)

I have a set of the McMaster Klingon Blueprints, but they are back home and unreachable for several months at least. About 6 or 7 sheets of exteriors and interiors like the Franz Joseph Enterprise plans. I picked up mine at a trekkie convention in the late '70s, and I really can't vouch for their accuracy. I've seen other sets on ebay over the past 6 or 7 years, so they can't be too uncommon.
Andrew


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I have those Andrew. They are 8 13" x 28" pages. The one I'm looking for is a single 24" x 36" poster.

Even though the eight page blueprints are more intricate they don't lend themselves to framing, but more importantly, I'd like to collect all of Michael McMaster's prints.

Trekkist, TrekAce, Aridas, or anyone else know about McMaster's Book of Spacecraft?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Actually I was wrong.

This was not a McMasters blueprint.

It was done by Geoffrey Mandel in 1978.

It was published by Paradise Press posters, and was poster #417.

Any chance any of you pack rats might be able to come across one, as the poster #'s are usually visible while still rolled I'm hoping one of you might have one and not even know it...(Trek Ace?).


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

trekkist said:


> Actually, the poster looks similar to a page from one of Geoffrey Mandel's books. I'll have to check my files to verify...I do know I haven't seen the poster itself...or recall seeing an ad...give me a couple of days and I'll likely post an equally uninformative response.
> 
> David Winfrey


Is it a couple of days yet?


----------



## vault (Apr 28, 2006)

I have one of these McMaster Blueprints around. It's not the D-7 one, but the size comparison chart with all the ships and alien craft in scale


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks.
I have that one.

What I'm looking for is a 24" x 36" one page Klingon D-7 blueprint poster made by Geoffrey Mandel. It was printed by Paradise Press in 1978 (poster #417). It was advertised on the back of one of the later Star Trek Poster books. 

It was produced and sold by the company that used to print Starlog, the Star Trek poster books, etc. (I think Starlog is no longer owned by the same company, the Paradise Press publishing company that exists now doesn't seem to be the same company as the Paradise Press of the 70's late 80's.

Geoffrey Mandel has promised to try and locate a copy to sell to me(as a fan courtesy, I'm sure he doesn't need my money) but hasn't apparently had much luck if he's had time to look through his old stuff. Being a sci-fi artist I can't imagine how much tons of stuff he must have stored away. I'm just a fan and I've got a ton of stuff. Between old jobs, stuff in various stages of completion, and old idea sketches the guy must have a tremendous amount of paper ink and paint stored away.

I hope that he and other artists are careful to protect their stuff.
If nothing else Katrina has taught me that you can never take your memories for granted.

I had tons of paper stuff ruined by someone(s) who apparently went through everything, threw it everywhere and stomped it in the process, but never stole anything. Guess they were looking for cash or were just plain nosey.

Anyhow, I'm thankful my family photo albums were at least untouched by them.


Many people who I know have lost all of theirs due to flooding and/or mold. Two to three weeks in salt water plus mold does a pretty thorough job on most pictures, though some people whose photos weren't submerged for more then a day have been able to resurrect some pretty astounding photos from what seems like almost useless prints.

Anyhow, let this be a lesson to everyone reading this!

If you haven't done so already, get good quality high res reprintable quality scans of all your precious photos and memories and put them on CD/DVD. If you have 8mm film or magnetic tape home movies that you care about get multiple copies of them made on DVD if you can afford it. And keep them in two different locations, like an extra copy in a locked fire/waterproof box at work and an extra copy in a locked fire/waterproof box in your attic. Trade copies with distant relatives and hold them for one another.

I know several people who I sincerely believe would have more easily withstood loosing four times as much as they did monetarily if they had at least not lost all their photos of long gone parents, spouses, their childrens' pictures, etc.

If not a hurricane, a flood, tornado, or good old simple fire can reach anyone's home at any moment of the day or night.

No one should take those simple yet usually unreplacable pieces of paper and film reels for granted. The memories they evoke can never be replaced.


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

I have the blueprints that came with the Star Trek Role playing game (original) of the D-7 and a set of the old D-7 Blueprints that came rolled up from a LONG time ago that have deck plans ect...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Those are both great, but I have them. Thanks for checking though. 

I'm hoping Trekist checks in eventually. He seemed to remember the poster I'm talking about even before I knew this particular one was done by Geoffrey Mandel.

Considering Trekist practically wrote the book(or at least the Trek reading list) on blueprints, fan and official, I shouldn't be surprised that his memory clicked on it being a Mandel print, even though it(Klingon Blueprint Poster, 24" x 36", Paradise Press poster #417 published in 1978) is not in his reading list.

Since a lot of those posters have the poster number and short title visible when rolled up and sealed in the original packaging I'm hoping also somebody with a big collection like Trek Ace or John P. might be able to locate it if they do indeed have one, quickly without even having to dig too much.


BTWay Paradise Press was a subsidiary of Bunch Books, Castle Books and located in Secaucus, N.J. during the days of the old Star Trek, Star Wars, Aliens, Saturday Night Live, and even Fonzie and Starsky & Hutch Poster Books.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Still nobody can locate one of these.

I've even directly contacted Geoffrey Mandel and he cannot locate a copy either.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I came across this very poor resolution ad picture for a McMasters Klingon Blueprint Poster of the D-7.
> 
> Most of the elements of the poster are visible, though some of it was blocked by other products I took out.
> 
> ...



Kind of unlikely, but still, nobody out there who has come across any of this poster?

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=13024&d=1101883506


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Here is the link for the blueprints you seek:

http://www.cygnus-x1.net/links/lcars/book-of-klingon-plans.php


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Two quick comments:

1) Chuck_P.R.'s already stated (several times) that he's looking for the Mandel POSTER, not the McMaster blueprints.

2) Chuck_P.R.'s brought several REALLY old threads back from the dead in the last couple of days :freak:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

feek61 said:


> Here is the link for the blueprints you seek:
> 
> http://www.cygnus-x1.net/links/lcars/book-of-klingon-plans.php


Thanks for the effort, feek61.

But as another poster mentioned I am indeed looking for the Mandel poster, which seems to have disappeared from the face of the earth.

Ironically, I believe the print scans you linked to have somehow gotten on the LCARS website from some cleaned up scans I did years back of the McMasters prints and thought I had only shared with a few friends who had long since lost theirs.

I put a slight tell in the cleaned up scans that differentiate it from the original McMasters plans. Nothing that affects the scale or the original art . . . 

Can anybody look at the links and figure out what the "tell" is?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Two quick comments:
> 
> 1) Chuck_P.R.'s already stated (several times) that he's looking for the Mandel POSTER, not the McMaster blueprints.
> 
> 2) Chuck_P.R.'s brought several REALLY old threads back from the dead in the last couple of days :freak:


Apparently, Chuck has taken an interest in online necromancy.


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

Sorry, didn't read through the entire thread . . . I tried, lol.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Captain April said:


> Apparently, Chuck has taken an interest in online necromancy.


I think Chuck himself has come back from the dead. 

Great to see you again, *old friend* :wave:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks!

Was just hoping that after all this time somebody would have seen one of these somewhere. 

Oh well, I'll have to keep looking.

Glad to see you too, PerfessorCoffee!

You too, Captain April. And yes, I often wax nostalgic over some of more classic TOS threads. Some of them have tons of info in them.

Thanks for the attempt to help feek61,

Nothing embarassing about an honest attempt to help someone.

Have a great weekend guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Chuck 
Thanks for pointing out that Mandel D7 Blueprint. I didn't even know that he had done one. Hopefully some one will find one and get it resurrected so to speak. Material like this should be archived and documented 

Thank you


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Update! The following is still missing in action:

I came across this very poor resolution ad picture for a Geoffrey Mandel Klingon Blueprint Poster of the D-7.

Most of the elements of the poster are visible, though some of it was blocked by other products I took out.

Does anybody have this poster?

Or does anybody else have a better catalogue pic of this poster even?
Maybe from an old Lincoln Enterprises or or Trek merchandise catalogue?

I realize that if one of you has this poster you may not be at all interested in selling it, but since I have the full 8 page McMasters Klingon set if I might be able to get you to take a couple of good res pics of what goes where I could probably reconstruct one myself.

Anything anybody can contribute anything to this search will be greatly appreciated. Bugs me that there is an old fan blueprint out there I haven't yet seen. Would love to find an original, of course. But failing that any info would be appreciated!

Thanks and here's a very low res pic of it! The ad says "Giant Poster" so I'm guessing it was probably a 2ft x 3ft or at least an 18" x 24" originally.

Geoffrey Mandel remembers it, but no longer has any.

Anyone here, maybe a member who has joined since the first posting of this thread, 
who may have a copy?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It's been 10 years since you first posted. Let it go.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

^^^^:lol::lol::lol:^^^
-Jim


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Paulbo, the way I look at it, it's _only_ been 10 years.

There's one out there somewhere. 

Like the truth,

it's out there . . .


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

Are these the blueprints you are looking for?:

https://plus.google.com/106835480614301890532/posts/Ty8ehZrFaiY


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

phicks said:


> Are these the blueprints you are looking for?:
> 
> https://plus.google.com/106835480614301890532/posts/Ty8ehZrFaiY


As soon as I have it in my stubborn little hands I'll consider letting it go.
Of course to do that I have to have it in the first place . . .

To make matters worse I even have an extra copy of the Star Trek Monthly Poster Book ad in which I filled out the order form to buy the darn thing,

but I never finished cutting it out and sending away for it. :freak:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Still looking for this poster . . .


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

If you mean the poster at the beginning of this thread - that's just an add for the old Michael McMaster Blueprints.

I'm sure there are few copies hanging out there and you can view the set online:

https://www.cygnus-x1.net/links/lcars/book-of-klingon-plans.php


----------



## Captain Robert April (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah, I daresay the "poster" you seek is just the McMaster plans rearranged into a poster.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm not sure there even was a poster, that pic looks like an order form from a magazine.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks! It was an actual poster available via an ad in the back of the TOS Star Trek poster book. I believe it was issue 14 or so without looking it up. Alas, like the Future Magazine space posters I never bought a copy at the time. Even all of Starlog's overpriced back issues went up in flames in a warehouse fire several years back. So other then a few people who may have forget they bought one around 1978 to 1980'ish not too many probably exist.  But thanks guys for checking!


----------

